# sane-find-scanners does not find Canon Lide20

## johanneshau

Hello,

I have a Canon Lide20 USB scanner. When I plug it into the computer lsusb does find it:

 *Quote:*   

> D620 dll.d # lsusb
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> ...

 

I have emerged xsane, which also installed various sane backends. I understood that I have to use the Plustek backend. UNfortunately when running sane-find-scanner the scanner is not detected:

 *Quote:*   

> D620 dll.d # sane-find-scanner 
> 
>   # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the
> 
>   # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your
> ...

 

All the instructions and hints I could find deal with the situation when sane-find-scanner detects the scanner but scanimage would not. I could not find a solution when sane-find-scanner does not find the scanner.

list-gentoo-packages.sh gives the following output:

```
D620 dll.d # list-gentoo-packages.sh |grep libusb

dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r5 -debug -doc -nocxx

dev-libs/libusb-1.0.8 -debug -doc -static-libs

virtual/libusb-0

virtual/libusb-1

D620 dll.d # 
```

It seems odd to me to have two versions of libusb installed. Could this be the problem? Please help - thanks!

----------

## chithanh

 *Quote:*   

> # SANE has been built without libusb support. This may be a reason
> 
> # for not detecting USB scanners. Read README for more details. 

 So it looks like you need to enable USE=usb for sane. Also make sure that the plustek backend is enabled.

----------

